# BigGuy videos .



## BigGuy

I have had alot of guys and gals ask me to show them how to wick specific devices and the best coils to use in different devices. 

I will try my best but i am not a a camera friendly guy like MR @Rob Fisher so bare with me while i get used to doing the camera work etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

Here is a video on how to wick any of the new generation tanks that have the velocity styled deck with juice channels.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Useful 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Lekker! 

Straight forward and to the point. 

100% win !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE




----------



## BigGuy

Had a couple of guys ask on how i insert coils into velocity styled decks. This is my opinion the best way to coil up a velocity styled deck. FOR SOME REASON IT WONT ACCEPT THE VIDEO BUT IF YOU CLICK ON THE FACEBOOK LOGO IT WILL TAKE YOU TO THE VIDEO.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

BigGuy said:


> Had a couple of guys ask on how i insert coils into velocity styled decks. This is my opinion the best way to coil up a velocity styled deck. FOR SOME REASON IT WONT ACCEPT THE VIDEO BUT IF YOU CLICK ON THE FACEBOOK LOGO IT WILL TAKE YOU TO THE VIDEO.



Very nifty, thank you.


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> Here is a video on how to wick any of the new generation tanks that have the velocity styled deck with juice channels.




Thanks @BigGuy 
Very helpful
Bowtie - then cut from coil to bottom diagonal of bowtie
Will use it next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

BigGuy said:


> Had a couple of guys ask on how i insert coils into velocity styled decks. This is my opinion the best way to coil up a velocity styled deck. FOR SOME REASON IT WONT ACCEPT THE VIDEO BUT IF YOU CLICK ON THE FACEBOOK LOGO IT WILL TAKE YOU TO THE VIDEO.



I find tapatalk works best for uploading videos, or just create a YouTube account and post the links.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

@shaunnadan I took your advice and created a YOUTUBE channel. if anyone wants a tutorial done and i am able to help please tag me and give me your request and ill try to assist.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

I want a video made of me telling you to wick my tank

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BigGuy

@Sir Vape i am the big guy i dont get made to do anything i do it cause you my BROTHER from another mother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

BigGuy said:


> @shaunnadan I took your advice and created a YOUTUBE channel. if anyone wants a tutorial done and i am able to help please tag me and give me your request and ill try to assist.


@BigGuy Love to see wicking of RDTA like Avocado.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

@WARMACHINE your wish is my command will slap that out tomorrow if thats okay with you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rossouw

What about your favorite build for the BBB? @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Hi Guys and gals my new video is up with some tips and tricks. Subscribe and or leave comments on anything else you might need me to show you.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Great advise

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cerberus

Nice...
Going to have to try this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great video @BigGuy
Useful indeed! And quite a simple trick
Thanks!
@Alex, check this out for the Nuppin grub screws

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Ollie

Nice videos! Keep em up!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Nice vid @BigGuy, here's another good one that I was watching last night along the same lines. I find his channel fascinating.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

HAd a few people ask me how i do nicely spaced coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> HAd a few people ask me how i do nicely spaced coils.




Thanks @BigGuy - short, focused and very effective
Love your videos!

I have a question, when would you want spaced coils versus compressed coils?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @BigGuy - short, focused and very effective
> Love your videos!
> 
> I have a question, when would you want spaced coils versus compressed coils?


@Silver if for example you are working with Ni200 that cannot be dry burned you need spaced coils becaue Ni200 releases toxic fumes and degrades if dry burned.

Spaced coils allow you to make coils without the need for dry burning.


----------



## BigGuy

Hi ladies and gents just another how to and in my opinion the best method to wick all these new Velocity styled decks with juice channels.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BigGuy

Hi ladies and gents here is my review on the Limitless XL please excuse all the hhhmmm and hhhaaaass im not used to doing these things but will get some new equipment to do better reviews after Vapecon.


----------



## Dubz

@BigGuy how do you find the condensation on top of the mod due to the airflow being under the tank?


----------



## BigGuy

@Dubz I cant say i have noticed any due to the way i vape, i tend to let go the power and carry on inhaling as to draw all the vapour in. But will monitor it for you.


----------



## Dubz

BigGuy said:


> @Dubz I cant say i have noticed any due to the way i vape, i tend to let go the power and carry on inhaling as to draw all the vapour in. But will monitor it for you.


Thanks @BigGuy .


----------



## BigGuy

Hi guys sorry it took so long but i was waiting for my web cam. Here is in my opinion the best way to wick the single coil on the Limitless XL. I have done a video for the dual coil as well and it is busy uploading.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

As promised my opinion on how to wick up the Dual coil for the Limitless XL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tank88

Hi @BigGuy, could you maybe give me some pointers or do a video on wicking the Griffin 25 mini. I've tried a few different techniques and watched pretty much all the tutorials on YouTube and I'm still getting some leakage. Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Tank88 Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

As promised a video on the new Transformer RDA


----------



## Deckie

BigGuy said:


> As promised a video on the new Transformer RDA



Thanks @BigGuy , great review, short sweet & to the point. Mine arrives today & it was nice to see a little insight

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

Hi guys and gals here is the video as promised on the IJoy Combo RDTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anneries

Thank you @BigGuy practiced two of your tips this morning, spaced coils and inserting them into my Crius V3, really saved me time, the spaced coils is so easy, and fast, literally takes the time to wrap one coil to do two, then just the compression on each. 

Again, thank you a lot from a noob still getting the hang of everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dastrix550

@BigGuy, not just a pretty face.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BigGuy

Review on the FUJI GTA by Digiflavor. My opinion the perfect single coil tank for the beginner to the advanced user.


----------



## Vape_r

Could you do a wicking video on the Griffin 25 mini?


----------



## dastrix550

Vape_r said:


> Could you do a wicking video on the Griffin 25 mini?



Think this might help.


----------



## BigGuy

@dastrix550 thanks but that video wont help its a different styled deck. ill do one tomorrow @Vape_r

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999

BigGuy said:


> Hi ladies and gents here is my review on the Limitless XL please excuse all the hhhmmm and hhhaaaass im not used to doing these things but will get some new equipment to do better reviews after Vapecon.




Hey man,

Just a note i would like to mention with the limitless mod.

In the vid i see the mod is set to "SO" which is Soft Mode. So with the mod firing at 200W im not sure if it is a true 200W.
I have been using the mod a few weeks now, and the 3 modes "SO" "ST" and "PO" seem to change the Voltage the mod produces.

Say in "ST" mode (Standard) the voltage is 4V @100W, "SO" will be 3.5V @100W and "PO" will be 4.5V @100W.

Really strange they did this IMHO, as unless you use it in "ST" mode you not really getting the Wattage you select -_-


----------



## BigGuy

Don't forget tonight at 8:30pm I will be doing another live session on our facebook page. Tonight's discussion is about new products and i will discussing Mechanical mods and running through safety. I will have a few prizes available as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @BigGuy 
Please can you post a link here to the video afterward (if possible) so we can watch it later if we can't watch it live. I would like to see


----------



## ShamZ

Silver said:


> Thanks @BigGuy
> Please can you post a link here to the video afterward (if possible) so we can watch it later if we can't watch it live. I would like to see



Yes thanks @BigGuy . I would also appreciate if you uploaded the video here if you get a chance. I am one of those freaks who never had facebook. My face would probably tear the book


----------



## BigGuy

Don't forget tonights live feed on the Sir Vape facebook page we will be reviewing some new items the IJOY RDTA 5 as well as the Vandy Vapes ICON RDA. General chat and new juices that have arrived in store.


----------



## BigGuy

Hi ladies and gents, this week Hugo and myself are heading down to Cape Town for a short holiday so i cant guarantee that i will be able to do a live feed this week. What i might do is on Thursday night depending on internet speed where we are staying get on and say hi and get Hugo in front of the camera.

But i will let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

I would like to try something different for tomorrows feed. not only will i give away the prize at the end i will also give a prize to one person who asks a question.

So what i need for you to do is on the Sir Vape facebook page on this post ask a question about vaping so as to allow me to get questions in before hand and get the answers and speed up the weekly feeds.

The random hat software will be used to choose a winner but please remember to only ask questions on the Sir Vape facebook page under this exact thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

BigGuy live feed will start at 8pm on the 17/05 with guest appearance by Mr Hazeworks himself, dont forget to subscribe to the channel the link is attached.


----------



## BigGuy

Bigguy live feed competition and rules and prizes. Please follow the rules and most of all have fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

Dont forget to watch the stream tonight we ae giving away a Smok T-Priv. 

Also there are reviews up of the Serpent SMM and Vaporous RDA

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdciWgszikWFQUI3h4cQFlQ

Rules of the competition:

Like and share our facebook page.

Like our Instagram page and that of Ohmz Raw
@sirvapeza and @Ohmz_Raw 

Subscribe to our YouTube Channel 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdciWgszikWFQUI3h4cQFlQ

Tag 3 friends on this post on facebook.

Comment in the comments section below the video after the live feed has ended on YouTube tonight. The winner will be randomly drawn from the people who have commented using a random draw software.

The winner will be announced next Wednesday on our next live feed, the winner will win a new Smok T-Priv kindly donated by Ohmz Raw and Smok


----------



## BigGuy

​Morning folks, firstly i would like to commend Vape-SA and their admin team on taking this stance. Please join us tonight at 
9pm for a discussion on COUNTERFEIT E-JUICE. 

Click on the link below and subscribe. Hit the little bell which will remind you when we go live.


----------



## BigGuy

Dont forget tomorrow night is going to be one epic night of giveaways. Some of the prizes you can still stand a chance to win. Make sure to find the relevant post on our Facebook page and follow the rules.
The show will be at 9 pm tomorrow night not 8:30 due to a previous commitment.
Make sure to follow us on the You tube link below and hit the little bell to remind you when we go live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Hi folks for those of you that have a HHA Squonker and who wanted to know how to change out the button and clean the copper contacts,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

For those that own a BBOX and want to know how to V8 your kanger RBA

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigGuy said:


> For those that own a BBOX and want to know how to V8 your kanger RBA




Brilliant! Thanks @BigGuy! I'm gonna find mine and give it a go! It's kinda like turning the Kanger RBA into an Exocet but with more air!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Brilliant! Thanks @BigGuy! I'm gonna find mine and give it a go! It's kinda like turning the Kanger RBA into an Exocet but with more air!



Supercharger

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@TheV


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> For those that own a BBOX and want to know how to V8 your kanger RBA




This is so interesting, thanks @BigGuy 
I am very fond of my Kanger base in my Subtank Mini. Not the biggest vape or the best flavour but it is SO easy to recoil and wick and never gives any issues.

Am keen to try it for the Billet Box. I suppose if one doesnt e modifications, you still feed the cotton all the way through? But if i remember correctly, the stock wicking holes are a bit higher than where the coil is positioned. Is that why your modification looks oval in shape?


----------



## BigGuy

Hi

I originally made the wicking holes bigger just to stop the dry hits and then figured out that by pulling the cotton through the holes i increased the airflow as there was less cotton to block the airflow by pulling it through.



Silver said:


> This is so interesting, thanks @BigGuy
> I am very fond of my Kanger base in my Subtank Mini. Not the biggest vape or the best flavour but it is SO easy to recoil and wick and never gives any issues.
> 
> Am keen to try it for the Billet Box. I suppose if one doesnt e modifications, you still feed the cotton all the way through? But if i remember correctly, the stock wicking holes are a bit higher than where the coil is positioned. Is that why your modification looks oval in shape?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigGuy

Vandy Vape Triple T first impression and mini review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

I have gone bonkers for squonkers live feed at 8pm this Wednesday the 25th

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

So you asked for it and we have delivered, Big Guy channel can now have remote guests on the show, This week we will have the legend Philip Dunkley. We will be discussing the future of vaping about his juice line and I will hopefully have some new products to show you. 8pm Wednesday. Big shout out to my man Alon Nitzan for sorting my live feed out.


----------



## Silver

Thanks @BigGuy 
When will it be?
Wednesday evening?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

Next Wednesday's show is gonna be a epic one and a slightly longer show because we have non other than Mr Rob Fisher live on the show. 8pm Wednesday the 7th. @Rob Fisher 

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Rob Fisher Alarm set for 7:55pm  Tonight's stream is going to be epic!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

For those that missed out catch it here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> Next Wednesday's show is gonna be a epic one and a slightly longer show because we have non other than Mr Rob Fisher live on the show. 8pm Wednesday the 7th. @Rob Fisher
> 
> ​




Such a lekker video @BigGuy 
Was lovely to see you and @Rob Fisher chatting about all the topics
Thanks, it was great!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

Dont forget tonight's live feed its going to be epic show.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy

Anita Squonker review, Sorry for bad lighting but we are working on it.


----------



## BigGuy

Aqua Reboot RTA review, sorry for the bad lighting we are working on it.


----------



## BigGuy

Recurve RDA by Wotofo a Mike vapes creation un-boxing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> Recurve RDA by Wotofo a Mike vapes creation un-boxing.




Such a great video
Thanks @BigGuy !
This sounds like a winner rda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

Don't forget this Wednesday nights show i will have Yusuf Patel on as a guest.


----------



## BigGuy

Don't forget folks tonight 31st May at 8-pm, Guest speaker Kabir Kaleechurn from the VPA discussing the proposed draft legislation government has released regarding vaping. NOT TO BE MISSED.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Watching now @BigGuy 
Thanks for hosting this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Still watching
Now the Q&A part with the VPA

Very good so far Craig @BigGuy
Big ups to you for hosting this!
Now we know a bit better what's going on and what the VPA is planning...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Livestream has ended
That was great to hear
Thanks again @BigGuy 

Will this be available to watch afterward?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Thanks @BigGuy. Very informative. We need that follow up and even after that. This is make or brake for all of us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Yes thank you @BigGuy


----------



## BigGuy

Morning ladies and gents you can find the video here from last nights show.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> Morning ladies and gents you can find the video here from last nights show.




Brilliant that we can watch it again
I do suggest giving this a watch if you are interested in the regulations and way forward.
The guys from VPA gave a lot of insights

And of course, big ups to @BigGuy and Sir Vape for this


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Kudos to @BigGuy for this... YOU MUST ALL WATCH THIS!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Very interesting video to watch 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

Review on the upcoming BOXXER from ODIS Design.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

